# IP fixe sur Numéricable-Caraïbes



## StoneGuad (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je jouis depuis une semaine d'un abonnement 30 Mo de Numéricable en Guadeloupe.
Je constate que depuis cela mon IP n'a jamais changé. (j'avais avant un 512 k de Orange)

Le fait d'être sous Numéricable implique une IP Fixe ! ? Ca me rend nerveux.
Numéricable ne m'en a pas informé du tout.

Ai-je raison de m'inquiéter de cela coté sécurité, ayant apparemment maintenant une IP fixe ?


----------



## BigMac50 (21 Avril 2010)

Salut   Le soucis c'est surtout si tu utilise des logiciels comme émule, bittorrent ou autre p2p car zn ayant une ip fixe tu es plus facilement repérable a moins de passer par des proxys


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je jouis depuis une semaine d'un abonnement 30 Mo de Numéricable en Guadeloupe.
> Je constate que depuis cela mon IP n'a jamais changé. (j'avais avant un 512 k de Orange)
> ...



J'ai Numéricable depuis 10 ans et il n'y a aucune inquiétude à avoir.
Comme tu as un modem routeur Netgear, il y a des configurations de celui-ci que tu peux faire (pour le firewall par exemple). Je te renvoie à l'assistance de Numéricable :

http://assistance.numericable.fr/article431.html


----------



## StoneGuad (24 Avril 2010)

- Mon Ip étant fixe, et celle ci apparaissant par exemple dans tous mes mails ou sur tous les sites que je fréquente, un petit génie de l'informatique ne peut-il pas désormais prendre son temps pour entrer dans mon Mac ?

- Le firewall du modem Netgear de Numéricable ou celui de Mac os suffisent-ils ?

- Même si ceux ci sont correctement configurés, le petit génie en question sachant que les ports les plus courants, tels par ex.le 80 des navigateur, sont ouverts de toute façon, peut il bidouiller et entrer dans les fichiers de mon Disque Dur ?


----------



## BigMac50 (24 Avril 2010)

Salut honnêtement je pense pas car pour avoir accès a ton mac il faut certed ouvrir les ports mais il faut aussi un logiciel faiSant la passerelle comme un Cheval de troie mais je penses passie Ca existe sur mac, sous windows oui Ca existe après je n'ai que quelques mois de. Mac derrière peut être quelqu'un pourra infirme ou pas mes dires


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> - Mon Ip étant fixe, et celle ci apparaissant par exemple dans tous mes mails ou sur tous les sites que je fréquente, un petit génie de l'informatique ne peut-il pas désormais prendre son temps pour entrer dans mon Mac ?



Ton adresse IP apparaît dans tes mails ? T'es sûr ?
Qu'elle apparaisse sur les sites que tu fréquentes, oui avec les cookies. Mais tu peux aussi régler Safari dans l'onglet sécurité de façon à avertir de l'accès à un site frauduleux.



StoneGuad a dit:


> - Le firewall du modem Netgear de Numéricable ou celui de Mac os suffisent-ils ?
> Même si ceux ci sont correctement configurés, le petit génie en question sachant que les ports les plus courants, tels par ex.le 80 des navigateur, sont ouverts de toute façon, peut il bidouiller et entrer dans les fichiers de mon Disque Dur ?



Snow Leopard est un OS particulièrement sûr.
J'ai activé le firewall de Snow Leopard, le firewall de mon modem routeur qui est un Castlenet  avec Numéricable et notamment le contenu à filtrer : Applets Java, Activex, Blocage des paquets IP fragmentés, détection de balayage de ports, détection d'IP Flood, et protection par pare-feu. *En cas d'attaque, je suis prévenu par mail, ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé encore avec mes réglages*.
Ce qu'il faut *impérativement aussi c'est créer un mot de passe pour l'ouverture du modem-routeur *autre que celui qui existe par défaut. Et le changer périodiquement.
Généralement c'est par là que les hackers rentrent.

Autre réglage, pour permettre une bande passante optimale et se protéger -en cas de non utilisation du sans fil ce qui est mon cas- désactiver l'interface et fermer le réseau. 
Si utilisation du sans fil, il y a des réglages à faire pour la sécurité.

Il faut passer du temps à lire la documentation donnée par Numéricable avec le modem-routeur et faire les réglages adéquats.


----------



## pixym (31 Août 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je jouis depuis une semaine d'un abonnement 30 Mo de Numéricable en Guadeloupe.
> /


Salut,
Désolé d'etre hors sujet.
Je suis également en Guadeloupe (à Jarry), et j'aimerais changer de FAI car j'ai souscrit a une offre 20Méga bits/s qui ne me délivre que 6Mbits/s maxi sachant que je suis seulement à 548m du central téléphonique avec un affaiblissement théorique de 7,47db.
Avant de changer pour une offre numéricable j'aimerais savoir ou se situe votre installation et quelle est votre débit de réception habituel. Pouvez-vous faire un test et me faire part du résultat?
Merci par avance.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Août 2010)

pixym a dit:


> Salut,
> Désolé d'etre hors sujet.
> Je suis également en Guadeloupe (à Jarry), et j'aimerais changer de FAI car j'ai souscrit a une offre 20Méga bits/s qui ne me délivre que 6Mbits/s maxi sachant que je suis seulement à 548m du central téléphonique avec un affaiblissement théorique de 7,47db.
> Avant de changer pour une offre numéricable j'aimerais savoir ou se situe votre installation et quelle est votre débit de réception habituel. Pouvez-vous faire un test et me faire part du résultat?
> Merci par avance.



J'ai le câble pour la TV depuis 20 ans. Je suis passé très récemment à la HD avec mon nouveau poste LCD HD ready. La qualité de la TV est exceptionnelle.

J'ai eu dans un premier temps un modem 56 K, puis suis passé au câble à 512 kbps et mon offre a évolué au fur et à mesure des augmentations de débit de Numéricable. Tu trouveras mon débit en miniature ainsi que le test fourni par Degrouptest pour avoir mon débit: 

http://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php

Aprés avoir longtemps hésité, je suis passé également au téléphone par Numéricable. Le téléphone avait déjà été primé par le Point quand c'était Noos, devenu Numéricable. C'est également en miniature. Je suis très content de mon téléphone par le câble. Quand je suis appellé par des gens de mon entourage qui ont le téléphone par l'ADSL, je ne regrette pas mon choix.

Et contrairement à ce que disent certains, la hot line m'a toujours bien aidé en cas de besoins.

Bref, je suis très content de Numéricable et le conseille à ceux qui ont la possibilité d'en béneficier. Quand le câble est là par rapport à des offres de l'ADSL, il vaut mieux prendre le câble car la technologie est différente:

Le câble utilise une norme de diffusion qui lui est propre (DOCSIS), très supérieure en capacité à celle utilisée par les opérateurs ADSL (IP). *Elle lui permet notamment de véhiculer jusqu&#8217;à 2,5 Gigas octets de données, là où la norme IP propose au mieux 24 Méga octets*, ou 100 Méga octets avec une liaison fibre optique. *Le câble : c&#8217;est un débit disponible jusqu'à 100 fois supérieur à celui accessible avec l'ADSL.*

Chaque service, télévision, Internet ou téléphone, utilise une bande de fréquence qui lui est propre : ainsi, même en utilisation simultanée, aucune interférence ne vient perturber l&#8217;utilisateur. Avec une arrivée câble, la qualité reste optimale sur les différents téléviseurs du domicile, tout en utilisant la capacité maximale d&#8217;Internet et le téléphone !

Juste signaler que les débits internet que j'ai à Boulogne sont des débits qui sont apportés à mon immeuble par la fibre optique et que je suis raccordé au réseau coaxial Numericable. La fibre ne vient pas jusqu'à chez moi.

Mais néammoins, je bénéficie d&#8217;une qualité exceptionnelle grâce à la norme DOCSIS puisque mon ping est de 13 ms, de plus de 29 Mbps en réception, de plus de 900 Kbps en émission.

Habitant le 92, nous attendons pour 2013, un raccordement à 100 % du territoire départemental en fibre optique par Numericable, soit 827 900 prises chez les particuliers comme les professionnels. La première tranche est déjà prévue pour 2010 avec 36 communes partiellement fibrées.


----------



## StoneGuad (1 Septembre 2010)

pixym a dit:


> Salut,
> Désolé d'etre hors sujet.
> Je suis également en Guadeloupe (à Jarry), et j'aimerais changer de FAI car j'ai souscrit a une offre 20Méga bits/s qui ne me délivre que 6Mbits/s maxi sachant que je suis seulement à 548m du central téléphonique avec un affaiblissement théorique de 7,47db.
> Avant de changer pour une offre numéricable j'aimerais savoir ou se situe votre installation et quelle est votre débit de réception habituel. Pouvez-vous faire un test et me faire part du résultat?
> Merci par avance.




La réponse est la suivante.
Des débits tels que les notres , lorsqu'on est raccordé a Numéricable, *sont uniques !*  et *indélivrables technologiquement parlant sur la paire téléphonique*, technologie ADSL.

La plupart des sites de test sont munis de serveurs *qui ne sont pas capables de tester du 20 ou du 30 Méga* et t'indiqueront des valeurs fausses. (6 voire 7 Mega tout au plus)

Je te donne ci dessous un lien te permettant de tester du 20 mega, et alors là, ta valeur m'interesse.
http://speedtest.numericable-caraibes.fr/

(ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas été étonné la premiere fois que  tu as telechargé 700 ou 800 mega en 3 heures... depuis que tu es chez Numéricable... C'est pas avec 6 mega en debit que tu fais ca...)

Bonne chance par ailleurs,parce que leur partie commerciale, accueil, support, hotline , etc... chez nous est véritablement à chier.
C'est vraiment parce que je suis un geek que je reste chez eux. Leur techno est sensationnelle.


----------



## pixym (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos réponses.
StoneGuad, puis avoir tes propres résultats sur ce site de tests de débit?


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Septembre 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Bonne chance par ailleurs,parce que leur partie commerciale, accueil, support, hotline , etc... chez nous est véritablement à chier.
> C'est vraiment parce que je suis un geek que je reste chez eux. *Leur techno est sensationnelle*.



Je n'ai pas eu en métropole à me plaindre ni du commercial, ni du support, ni de la hotline.
*Toute l'aide possible est dispo sur le site de Numericable* (un exemple):

http://assistance.numericable.fr/rubrique6.html

L'année 2009 pour Numericable, c'est : 

- 3,5 Millions d&#8217;abonnés TV
- 1,22 Million abonnés internet
- 862 000 abonnés téléphone (+19%)
- 295 000 clients fibre. 

Dans le 92, nous attendons les 100 Mbit/s pour internet en 2013.


----------



## pixym (2 Septembre 2010)

Mon immeuble n'est malheureusement pas cablé en totalité, aussi il m'est impossible d'avoir internet via numericable :-(


----------

